# Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone



## Ratoncito (22. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

benötige mal wieder schnellstens Hilfe 

So langsam wird mein Teich fertig, da kam mir der Gedanke, dass da noch Platz für ein Moorbeet oder Feuchtzone wäre.

 

Auf dem Foto, dort wo der Boden zu sehen ist, sollte das Moorbeet oder die Feuchtzone hin. Schaut bitte nicht auf den Kürmel drumherum 
Unter den Steinen rechts endet im Moment die Teichfolie, darunter ist eine Kiesdrainage die in die weitere Drainage an der Terrasse endet. Die schwarze Folie liegt nur da, damit keine Erde in den Kies kommt. An die Teichfolie möchte ich ein weiteres Stück Folie ankleben. Da wo die Steine liegen möchte ich einen Wulst mit Ufermatte belegen, die auf der einen Seite im Teich ist, und auf der anderen Seite dann im Moorbeet oder Feuchtzone endet.
Dort wo die Pflastersteine sind (unter meinem Kürmel), soll in Zukunft mal ein Carport hin, das ist auch genau Richtung Süden. Daher kommt nur am frühen Morgen und späten Nachmittag volle Sonne dort hin.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
1.) Wie tief muss der Bereich werden?
2.) Was kommt dort als Boden rein?
3.) Welche Pflanzen würdet Ihr empfehlen? Im vorderen Bereich denke ich an Moose und niedrige Pflanzen, und im hinteren Bereich an maximal 40 bis 50cm Höhe.

Ach ja, am besten soll alles noch das ganze Jahr blühen und pflegeleicht sein 

Im Voraus schon mal besten Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone*

Hi

Sollen Moor und Teich wasserstandsmäßig in Verbindung stehen, oder soll der Teich nur in das Moor überlaufen?
Ein Moor sollte auch dann nicht trockenfallen, wenn im Hochsommer man mehrere Wochen in Urlaub ist. Ideal für ein Moor wäre eine automatische Speisung mit Regenwasser. Das Moor sollte ohne Zwangbewässerung mindestens eine Bodenschicht von 20 cm Hochmoortorf haben. Du könntest es aber auch als Moor mit schwimmenden Pflanzeninseln konzipieren. Oder als Hochbeet, was die Arbeit am Moor erleichtern würde. Moore haben Ruhezeiten und für die wirst Du keine blühenden Pflanzen bekommen. Aber über 5 Monate wird sich mit Hervorsprießen, Keimen, Blühen, Wachsen und Fruchten immer wieder was tun. Mit __ Moosbeere, Preiselbeere, Moorheidelbeere und Krähenbeere hast Du sogar was zum Naschen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Sollen Moor und Teich wasserstandsmäßig in Verbindung stehen, oder soll der Teich nur in das Moor überlaufen?
> Ein Moor sollte auch dann nicht trockenfallen, wenn im Hochsommer man mehrere Wochen in Urlaub ist. Ideal für ein Moor wäre eine automatische Speisung mit Regenwasser. Das Moor sollte ohne Zwangbewässerung mindestens eine Bodenschicht von 20 cm Hochmoortorf haben. Du könntest es aber auch als Moor mit schwimmenden Pflanzeninseln konzipieren. Oder als Hochbeet, was die Arbeit am Moor erleichtern würde. Moore haben Ruhezeiten und für die wirst Du keine blühenden Pflanzen bekommen. Aber über 5 Monate wird sich mit Hervorsprießen, Keimen, Blühen, Wachsen und Fruchten immer wieder was tun. Mit __ Moosbeere, Preiselbeere, Moorheidelbeere und Krähenbeere hast Du sogar was zum Naschen.
> ...




Hallo Wolfgang (Du hast einen sehr schönen Namen  ),

vielleicht habe ich mich nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt. Der ganze Bereich ist weniger als 2x2m, also recht klein. Der Teich hat dort seinen Überlauf. Das soll auch so bleiben, allerdings kommt darüber noch die Ufermatte, so dass ständig Wasser gezogen werden kann. Den richtigen Überlauf werde ich weiter nach links verlegen.
Moor ist wohl nicht so richtig, also eher ein ständig feuchter Bereich. Kann ich da normale Gartenerde nehmen?
Und an Pflanzen gefallen mir als niedrige Pflanzen Sumpfvergißmeinicht und Gauklerblume. Die blühen sehr ausdauernd, habe ich aber schon an der Terrasse. Ein bisschen Abwechslung ist auch ganz nett.
Was gibt es noch bis maximal 40-50cm?

Noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## axel (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone*

Hallo Wolfgang

Moore lieben einen sonnigen Standort .
Mein Moorbeet hat leider einen schattigen Standort . Morgends und Abends Sonne .
Es wächst nichts  besonders gut in meinem Moorbeet . Außer Wollgrass und Schlauchpflanze.
Du benötigst für ein Moorbeet auch einen Wasserspeicher . Ich hab als Wasserspeicher 
umgedrehte Regentonnen im Moorbeet . Dementsprechend tief ist das Moorbeet auch .
Nährstoffarmen Weißtorf bekommst Du in einen Rosengut.
Da Du ja auch viel Schatten an Deinem Standort  hast   rate ich Dir daher zu einer Feuchtzone .
Für die feuchte Zone gibts ja viele Pflanzen die auch noch Schön blühen .
Ich hab meine Feuchtzone mit Blumenerde gefüllt .Da meine feuchte Zone nicht direkt mit dem Teichwasser in Verbindung steht kann sie ja Nährstoffreich sein . 


lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone*

moin Wolfgang,
habe mir gerade Dein Foto gründlich angeschaut....
und vll. magst Du meine Idee auch gar nicht hören bzw. lesen....
statt eines Moorbeetes würde ich wohl eher eine Flachwasserzone konzipieren,
und dort dann entsprechende Pflanzen, die superschick blühen, setzen.
Flachwasser = 3 bis max. 5 cm Wassertiefe


----------



## Ratoncito (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

@Eva-Maria, wieso sollte ich Deine Idee nicht hören wollen? Ich möchte *alle* Ideen dazu hören! Man muss ja nicht alles machen...

Und ich schrieb ja schon im Titel Moorbeet oder Feuchtzone.

Und wie Axel schon schrieb braucht ein Moorbeet volle Sonne. Die ist dort nicht vorhanden, also machen wir eine Feuchtzone 

Da kann ich denn gute Gartenerde mit Kompost angereichert nehmen?
Da wo bisher der Teich endet werde ich eine weitere Folie ankleben und den Wall auf dieser Höhe belassen (dort war der Überlauf). Den Wall mit Ufermatte belegen und im neuen Bereich etwa 20 bis 30cm tief machen und mit Erde füllen.
Der Überlauf kommt dann weiter nach links und läuft in die Drainage über.

Das sollte doch ok sein, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler darin?

welche schön und ausdauernd blühenden niedrigen Pflanzen könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich hoffe, Du bist noch nicht zu weit fortgeschritten...


> Da kann ich denn gute Gartenerde mit Kompost angereichert nehmen?


Nur Gartenerde ohne organisches Material, d.h. auch ohne Kompost, ohne Blumenerde, Wurzeln, Stengel etc.
Das organische Material vergammelt Dir unter Wasserabschluss. Das machen viele Pflanzenwurzeln nicht mit.


> Den Wall mit Ufermatte belegen und im neuen Bereich etwa 20 bis 30cm tief machen und mit Erde füllen.


Wenn möglich, mach ihn noch etwas tiefer. So bekommst Du mehr Volumen. Kann nicht schaden.
Mein Ufergraben ist zwischen 15 und 50/60 cm tief und bis über 1m breit. 


> welche schön und ausdauernd blühenden niedrigen Pflanzen könnt Ihr empfehlen?


Pflanzen sind Geschmackssache. Schau mal ins Lexikon, vielleicht wirst Du da fündig. Ausdauernde Blüher sind am Gartenteich eher selten. Jeder hat seine Zeit.
Ich habe unter anderem Kuckuckslichtnelken, Rosenprimeln, __ Moos, __ Gauklerblumen, Sumpfdotterblumen, Schwanenblumen, __ Mädesüß und __ Blutweiderich in diesem Bereich. Ein __ Sumpfhibiskus konnte sich leider nicht halten.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wie Annett bereits geschrieben hat mach den Ufergraben ruhig etwas tiefer und breiter,
meiner trotz teilweise 1m Breite ist mir eher schon wieder zu klein.
Mit den Pflanzen das ist immer Geschmacksache.
Was auf alle Fälle nicht fehlen darf ist in meinen Augen __ Blutweiderich.
Mir persönlich gefällt sehr gut
Sumpfblutauge, Gauklerblume, __ Wasserminze,Tannenwedel, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Sumpfdotterblume, verschiedene Lilienarten, Pfeilblatt,  __ Bachbunge und __ Pfennigkraut um nur einige zu nennen.
Mein __ Hechtkraut hat sich leider verabschiedet, aber da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die 30 cm Tiefe des Ufergrabens das Problem waren.

LG Markus


----------



## Ratoncito (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten 

Besonders für den Hinweis mit dem Kompost. Den hatte ich gerade noch rechtzeitig gelesen, ich hätte sonst ordentlich Kompost unter die Erde gemischt.

Inzwischen ist der Bereich soweit fertig, dass Erde drin ist und auch die ersten Pflanzen.

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich nicht sofort geantwortet habe, aber das gute Wetter wollte genutzt werden 

Muss unbedingt mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos hochladen  

Noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Moorbeet bzw. Feuchtzone*

Hallo zusammen,

wie gestern versprochen ein aktuelles Foto von heute 

 

Bis auf den Kürmel im Hintergrund und den fehlenden Randabschluss sieht es eigentlich schon ganz nett aus.

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------

